
Mata Hari with a Clockwork Eye, Alligators in the Sewer (1963) [pdf] - lermontov
http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/books/Pynchon_V.pdf
======
ggm
The blurb on the back of a Len Deighton spy novel from this era reads (I may
paraphrase, but broadly speaking) "one day, girls with long black hair in
miniskirts will read this aloud, while cool men snap their fingers in jazz
clubs"

which I think is broadly speaking where we are here.

------
zakki
Off topic: I don’t know the origin word of Mata and Hari in this article. But
in Bahasa Indonesia: Mata=Eye and Hari=Daytime. Written without space,
Matahari means Sun. As the Sun is the eye of the day.

~~~
OtterCoder
Very interesting. The Mata Hari the article likely alludes to was the stage
name of a Dutch exotic dancer and spy who captured both the eye and
imagination of the western world in the 1920s, after being executed by the
French in 1916.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mata_Hari](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mata_Hari)

~~~
akhatri_aus
The Mata Hari you mentioned moved to Sumatra, Indonesia. At the time a Dutch
colony. Hence probably the Bahasa language relation to the stage name she
chose.

------
sp332
At my browser's default zoom level, this was rendered as a black rectangle. I
had to zoom in to get it to show me the article.

Edit: I only posted this in case someone was confused by a black rectangle
like I was.

~~~
fusiongyro
This is a PDF file.

~~~
sp332
Firefox, Chrome, Edge, and Safari render PDFs right in the same window that
you clicked the link in.

